# Scary Tales Tempt Your Fate



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm planning on playing Tempt Your Fate at our Scary Tales party. First I thought I would put the fates in golden eggs but then came across an excellent idea posted on here by a member. Roll the fates into a small scroll and insert them into spider rings then hang the rings on a giant web.
Using many of the fates from this thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...pes/74140-tempt-your-fate-game-bad-fates.html I came up with a list:

The Frog Prince-hop like a frog
Ugly Duckling – waddle and quack like a duck
Chicken Little- pretend you are a chicken being pluck
Big Bad Wolf –howl at the moon
Three Little Pigs –oink like a pig and get 2 friends to join you
Itsy Bitsy Spider-crawl like a spider 
Emperor’s New Clothes-ask a stranger what color underwear they are wearing and then announce it to everyone.
Puss in Boots-make believe you are a cat for 5 minutes
Baa Baa Black Sheep-you may not talk for five minutes, you may however baaaa…
Princess and the Pea- act like a princess then eat some wasabi peas
Ring around the Rosie – play ring around the rosie with 3 friends
Rock a Bye Baby – cry and wail like a baby
Jack be Nimble- do your highest high jump
Little Jack Horner- you are sent to the corner for 3 minutes
Golden Goose – goose the person closest to you
Captain Hook – talk like a pirate for 5 minutes, ‘arrgh matey’
Humpty Dumpty-make believe you are laying an egg
Queen of Hearts – pretend you are having a heart attack
The Seven Dwarfs-name all 7 dwarfs
Georgie Porgie –kiss the cheeks of 5 girls
Pinocchio –tweak the nose of 5 people 
Three Blind Mice -you must be blindfolded for 5 minutes
One Two, Buckle my Shoe-lace your ankles together for 5 minutes
Ride a Cockhorse to Banbury Cross- gallop around the room yelling ‘giddy up’
Cinderella –you are a slave to the person on your right for 5 minutes
Sleeping Beauty –lie down on the floor and ‘go to sleep’ for 5 minutes
The Little Mermaid – swim one lap in the pool…just joking,….pick another fate
Beauty and the Beast- pretend you are a scary beast

Yes, I know they're silly and goofy but so are my friends , and they will be teens...errr.....'young adults' (age 17-18) at the party so I can't have drinking fates.

I'm not sure how to distribute the prizes though. Should I individually wrap each prize and place them in a cauldron and if a guest performs a fate, they get to pick a prize? How do you give out the prizes for Tempt Your Fate?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

You are AMAZING Tannasgach...I was wanting to do the same thing just hadn't put the effort out, LOL Hope you dont mind if I just steal your geniousness


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

By all means, steal away....just let me know if you add any more ideas to this list.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I will and thank you so much


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I combined my tempt-your-fate game to an end of the night auction. Winners in all games got glow in the dark bracelets from me. At the end of the night each bracelet was worth so many Halloween dollars. Those were used to bid on the main prizes. Our party was for teens and they loved it. (All ideas came from threads on this site. I can't take credit for them)


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

really fun party ideas guys


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

That sounds like a blast!! 

I only gave prizes to the people who picked out a "good" fate. If they got a bad fate they had to do something silly or take a shot of some nasty drink. Instead of having your guest drink something, you could have them eat some nasty baby food. (if they choose not to perform their fate) Give it some gross name.....

Whatever you decide, it does sound like great fun!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

oh yeah, that's right...I think it's the good fates that get a prize.


----------

